# Duck and Goose call Suggestions?



## F1504X4

I am interested in doing more waterfowl hunting. I've hunted geese for a few years now over fields but I want to expand my opportunities. I am looking for some suggestions on calls, both duck and goose. I currently have a Primos Honky Tonk Goose call but I don't care for it at all. I was looking at the OLT calls. What does everyone prefer or use? Thanks!


----------



## WTRFWLR

Hi,
OLT is no longer in business, however their molds were sold to DJ Calls. If you have little expierence I would highly recommend the DJ Big Bay 800. The most forgiving goose call ever.


----------



## fireline

I like the Big river long honker for geese, it easy to use my first one came with a cassette tape


----------



## JCoeRBK

As for duckin, spend 20 bucks on a duck commander call, easy to use and sound great (classic commander) mackspw.com


----------



## Captain Kevin

Zink Money Maker for geese.


----------



## guido469

calls suck! i have a ton of good calls and they all stick at the most important momants. throw them all in the garbage and just yell at the ducks!


----------



## silverbullets

Check out wingsupply.com. There are some decent calls on there at low prices.


----------



## ErieAngler

JCoeRBK said:


> As for duckin, spend 20 bucks on a duck commander call, easy to use and sound great (classic commander) mackspw.com


I was giving the 1972 series Duck Commander full Acrylic call for my B-day, what a surprise! A phenomenal sounding call that I would recommend to anyone. Its pricy> $100. If the poly calls sound similar I would say you'd be very happy with those.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

I personally am a fan of the Sean Mann Eastern Shoreman flute call $50 in black, $60 in max-4 hd camo. very easy to use, sounds great, and a decent price


----------



## freyedknot

i would try before i buy. i have baught many over the last 40 years and i always end up with my echo calls. find some cheap ones to try out. if you buy an expensive one ,you will lose money on the resale if you don't like it' find some cheap poly calls. buck gardner has a spittech call that is supposed to work better wet. freezing in the cold is another matter.


----------



## F1504X4

Thanks for all the information guys. I was not aware you could go try different calls. Not sure I would be too crazy about catching the Swine after some other guys tried the same call. LOL Thanks Again!


----------



## Dude

C&S Custom calls out of Minesota.


----------



## freyedknot

most stores will not let you try them out. you will have to work around that.


----------



## BFG

You are getting a lot of advice here, suggestions that cover a wide range of different call types.

There is a huge difference in the way you run a short reed call vs. a flute vs. an Eastern shoreman. 

If it was me...and I was starting all over again...I would get myself a reasonably priced short reed goose call and a copy of Scott Threinen's Bad Grammar DVD. 

I started with a Mick Lacy Chinook short reed goose call and it was more than adequate. I have since up-graded to more expensive calls, but the Chinook was only $25.00 or so and it sounds really good. To be honest...it doesn't really matter on the lower end calls as they are all basically the same design and have the same reed setup. 

Note as well that calls sound better the more you practice...they need to be broken in, much like a new pair of shoes. Guys will buy a call and try it a few times and then say it is junk...and they never really gave it a chance. I currently have 2 calls that I carry in the field, one is cocobolo and the other is delrin...but I have another that is acrylic that is new...and needs more time to be broken in...so I run that one in the truck on the way to and from work, but until it starts to sweeten up a bit...that is where it will stay.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Here is another suggestion. Even though the acyrlic calls look nice, all your pros will agree wood sounds more natural.


----------



## odiewan

Good stuff up here. My opinion for what it's worth. For goose, Winglock or Hayes calls sound great. I don't know the current rate but they're affordable and easy to blow. My main call is a Hayes acrylic. 

Duck calls stick for me too and I carry a few for that reason. I agree that Duck Commander calls are a great sounding, inexpensive buy. But I like Buck Gardner calls better so my lanyard holds a Pocket Rocket and a Double Nasty II. (With a backup Double Nasty in the bag.) They're easy to blow double reeds that sound great.

My $0.2
Sean


----------



## Lazy Eye

I have been using the Big River Long Honker goose call and a Big River double reed duck call for over 20 years, I have had to replace them about every 4 -5 years due to usage weather etc, however for what I have spent they do work for me they are what I started out with and I have taken many geese and ducks with them. There reasonably priced and work. The more you practice with them the better they will sound. Great calls for beginners


www.trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------

